# Tay Road Bridge from below



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Had to hang around Dundee for few hours so decided to head back to the other end of the road bridge and this time find a way down, success!

Enjoying the learning curve with the new D7100 and loving its results

Silver Efex used for conversion


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice Mike well worth the trip down the banks


----------



## GeneGammage (Jul 10, 2013)

That is a lovely shot, nice job


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Good shot!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice shot


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

That's very nice. Not far from where I live (when i'm home) and the girlfriend has a new Nikon. I think I might try this at some point


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very dramatic Mike, can't help thinking I'd like to see the bridge coming in from the corner of the frame though:thumb:


----------

